# Having trouble find good breeders, help?



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

So this is more for future research on getting a dog in the future since I'm about the be full on dogs. (Three is enough for me.)
I'm having a lot of trouble find good breeders near me since I'd like to be able to go and visit and such before I committed to a puppy from them and get a good connection going. Here is what breeder, but I really can't get a read on them. They seem proud of their male but not as much on their females. They also apparently breed a lot of animals so I'm quite a bit concerned about that.

Montana German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | MT Stud Service | Dogs

I just found this breeder a few minutes ago, not quite sure how I missed it, no opinion at the moment.
Tozer & Liberty - Gallatin Valley German Shepherds

Not sure on them, farther away. They look good, but I'm really not sure. Should I be worried about their male's inbreeding cooefficient, 25% on the Wright's Scale. That seems very high to me, but again I'm not quite sure on reading pedigrees.(hence why I'm asking help on this site) None of their females have an inbreeding scale withing 5 gen.. The do say their dogs have OFA certification, but I can't find the results anywhere. Definitely care about their dogs. I think they're my favorite one I've found so far.

Marna's Menagerie - Front Page

I can't find the link to another breeder I was looking at. There is a breeder in the same town as me but I'm not even going to get into that. There are quite a few more but the first one I want to know what other people think of them. Feel free to pm me about it as well.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the easiest way to start networking with good breeders is to get off the computer and get out to dog events in your area. Find dogs that you like and talk to their owners about where they come from. 

The first one, while not impossible to find a decent breeder, those type of websites tend to be geared mainly towards backyard breeders. Yes, some less tech-savvy good breeders will use them because it's a quick easy way to get a "website" up and going but most will refuse to be associated with a service geared towards puppy mills.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

how did I erase half my comment? anyway, the first page is also extremely light on info. Yes, they give a bit of explanation but don't tell you anything at all about their dogs, not even names. I would pass because it's not worth that much effort to even find out basic info. Titles are important but they don't tell you everything. And, as I said, the info is just hype and basic knowledge. Nothing specific about their dogs, goals or what they are producing.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The second breeder you list registers with the Continental Kennel Club. BAD. This is a registry set up for the large commercial breeders (the ones that tend to sell many breeds in mass numbers) that could not meet the requirements of the AKC. This breeder also registers with the AKC, but I personally would not want to give my money to a breeder that gives their money to such a worthless and questionable registry.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the first page sounds like a dating service's description --- they are sweet , big hearted, love kids , like to go for hikes.

there is nothing exceptional about the pedigrees -- they can't comment on working qualities because they do not work their dog in any capacity .

it is so easy to import a dog from Germany , no big deal , no prestige , nothing special . These are show line dogs that they have bought with titles . 

the second page sounds like a dating service's description - like some parody you would have on Saturday Night Live
lol
"Tozer is an exceptional dog of German bloodlines, he is a super family dog, a gentle giant, letting our kids crawl all over him. He is intelligent, obedient, loves to go hiking and a great part of our family. "

lines are basically the same as the first one . Seems they are small scale. Seems like they have bought the female for the next litter which will be 2018 - smal scale. 
Seems like they breed to their male . So one male and one female . They may not be the best match . They may not know. 
Looks like the only requirement this new female will have to be considered for breeding is attaining an acceptable age 
(2 years).

third one looks interesting. 
they work their dogs!!!!!

(they have harnesses that fit) 

they breed with some goal that is not just a saleable pup -- they breed to replace dogs used on their farm 
including a good looking little pup who is their next farm-hand dog "We bred Titus and Turquoise so that we could keep a male (neutered) to become our new Full Time Farm/Ranch Dog here in NW SD."

they plan to neuter him so there is no thought or concern to squeeze every little $$ value out of him . He will be appreciated for what he does .

they breed for animals that have some stamina and have conformation that allows them to do sled dog activity.

the dogs look happy, healthy , connected , have a family that is involved with them in some training capacity so will know about how trainable they are - and there is a genuine look of loving the dogs and vice versa .


they take the time and care to give the pups a good beginning 

Has Begun Leash, 'Sit", "Off",
Training. Crate is Dry and Clean each day.
Socialization Training has also begun. Puppy
in the GREEN Collar available. Photo of Shopping
Black Friday. See More Information at "

refer to the web site provided by Kazel to see these good looking bicolor pups socializing Black Friday shopping expedition.

long history working with dogs Marna's Menagerie - Front Page 

I like this person's love of animals Working Goats - Front Page 

"We also have other animals and other animal hobbies. We enjoy packing/camping with the horses, goats Working Goats - Front Page and llamas www.workingllamas.com... usually that means they all go as well as a few of our dogs on each trip."

I like this philosophy "Our philosophy is: BREED THEM RIGHT, FEED THEM RIGHT, TREAT THEM RIGHT: We Breed Right and We Feed Right!! I do not breed my animals every time they come into heat. We also are careful about who is breeding who...ie pedigrees."

I can relate .

the pedigrees --- selected for purpose -- provide diversity -- moving forward with a goal in mind 

Kennel VON KAZMAIER KENNEL 

Kazmaier's Turquiose Vom Steppenwolf Bach


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

If you aren't sure what venue of sport you want to do with your dog, look around for show and trials near you, dog shows, obedience shows, IPO clubs. Go to all that you can find and go to in the next year. One time may not give you a real idea of what it is, but you'll learn more and talk to more people as you keep going. It may mean making weekend trips, do it. The more you meet different dogs, talk to different people and see different events, the more likely you are going to find the event you are interested in and the person you want to get a dog from. Stop looking for breeders on the internet now when you're not even sure what you want to do with the dog. Do your homework first, not on the computer, but by getting out there and meeting as many dogs and people and learn from them. And then come back on after each time and tell us your observations, how you enjoyed it or didn't. And ask questions after you've been to them and there are people here who will be able to answer them for you. This forum has people who show in all those venues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

carmspack said:


> the first page sounds like a dating service's description --- they are sweet , big hearted, love kids , like to go for hikes.


:rofl:

Carmen wins the best comment award today!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Deb said:


> If you aren't sure what venue of sport you want to do with your dog, look around for show and trials near you, dog shows, obedience shows, IPO clubs. Go to all that you can find and go to in the next year. One time may not give you a real idea of what it is, but you'll learn more and talk to more people as you keep going. It may mean making weekend trips, do it. The more you meet different dogs, talk to different people and see different events, the more likely you are going to find the event you are interested in and the person you want to get a dog from. Stop looking for breeders on the internet now when you're not even sure what you want to do with the dog. Do your homework first, not on the computer, but by getting out there and meeting as many dogs and people and learn from them. And then come back on after each time and tell us your observations, how you enjoyed it or didn't. And ask questions after you've been to them and there are people here who will be able to answer them for you. This forum has people who show in all those venues.


I've been looking into going to things like this, I've wanted to for a long time but I don't have any opportunity. In two years I'll be moving into an area that actually has a lot of events, clubs, training classes and such. Right now the closest to me is two hours away, which isn't bad, but is why I am starting on getting information. I am not planning on purchasing a puppy from any breeders any time soon, which is why I'm using this time to learn. Right now the internet is the best access I have to start getting information but going to shows and trials is what I want to start doing, just not possible at the moment.

I'm looking at breeders because I'd like to get into contact with them and learn more about them, their dogs, what exactly they do with their dogs, but I'm trying to make sure it's worth it, and narrow down the choices to a few people.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Deb said:


> If you aren't sure what venue of sport you want to do with your dog, look around for show and trials near you, dog shows, obedience shows, IPO clubs. Go to all that you can find and go to in the next year. One time may not give you a real idea of what it is, but you'll learn more and talk to more people as you keep going. It may mean making weekend trips, do it. The more you meet different dogs, talk to different people and see different events, the more likely you are going to find the event you are interested in and the person you want to get a dog from. Stop looking for breeders on the internet now when you're not even sure what you want to do with the dog. Do your homework first, not on the computer, but by getting out there and meeting as many dogs and people and learn from them. And then come back on after each time and tell us your observations, how you enjoyed it or didn't. And ask questions after you've been to them and there are people here who will be able to answer them for you. This forum has people who show in all those venues.


im curious
this is not a rhetorical question but why does it matter what the owner intends to "do" with the dog?
i was checking out websites by respectable breeders and they all have these questionnaires asking the potential buyer what they intend to do with the dog, such as dog sport, protection, etc etc

what about just dog ownership, just like an average person?
is that not a good enough reason to own a GSD?

i really want to know, if you can share some insights, appreciate it


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Keep in mind I am not an expereinced breeder/owner but it helps a lot matching your dog to you. A breeder will a lot of times suggest a puppy to you based on what you're looking for in your dog. It can also effect from what kind of breeding you should get your dog from. If you just want a simple companion dog you might not want a dog with high drive, high energy, but rather a more calm or laid back dog. For example getting a dog like an Aussie but not wanting to do herding, agility, intense exercise means that dog probably isn't the right breed for you because they need to be kept busy or they get bored. In my area they aren't bred to be pretty house dogs but people get them for that and end up giving the dog up because they can't handle them. So with GSD/any dog you want to make sure you are getting a puppy/dog that meets what you are looking for.

Correct me if I'm way off please?


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

Kazel said:


> Keep in mind I am not an expereinced breeder/owner but it helps a lot matching your dog to you. A breeder will a lot of times suggest a puppy to you based on what you're looking for in your dog. It can also effect from what kind of breeding you should get your dog from. If you just want a simple companion dog you might not want a dog with high drive, high energy, but rather a more calm or laid back dog. For example getting a dog like an Aussie but not wanting to do herding, agility, intense exercise means that dog probably isn't the right breed for you because they need to be kept busy or they get bored. In my area they aren't bred to be pretty house dogs but people get them for that and end up giving the dog up because they can't handle them. So with GSD/any dog you want to make sure you are getting a puppy/dog that meets what you are looking for.
> 
> Correct me if I'm way off please?


matching the dog's personality to the owner's activity level makes sense
but browsing these breeders' websites almost make me think that if you are just an "average" owner, it's almost as if you're not "good enough" to be owner of that GSD
just an active person who jogs everyday with an access to backyard pool, playing fetch on the grass, daily walks encountering many different people and their dogs, babies on strollers, eating good, it's almost like "nope, since you're not gonna showcase my litter on a sports event, you ain't good enough", you know what i mean?

maybe i'm just reading it wrong but i was always curious about that


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Pan_GSD said:


> Deb said:
> 
> 
> > If you aren't sure what venue of sport you want to do with your dog, look around for show and trials near you, dog shows, obedience shows, IPO clubs. Go to all that you can find and go to in the next year. One time may not give you a real idea of what it is, but you'll learn more and talk to more people as you keep going. It may mean making weekend trips, do it. The more you meet different dogs, talk to different people and see different events, the more likely you are going to find the event you are interested in and the person you want to get a dog from. Stop looking for breeders on the internet now when you're not even sure what you want to do with the dog. Do your homework first, not on the computer, but by getting out there and meeting as many dogs and people and learn from them. And then come back on after each time and tell us your observations, how you enjoyed it or didn't. And ask questions after you've been to them and there are people here who will be able to answer them for you. This forum has people who show in all those venues.
> ...




It is good enough, but as a breeder you need to know that up front to appropriately place the puppy. It's all about matching the right puppy to the right home. I wouldn't want to place a puppy with high drive and a lot of active aggression to a family home with small children. That puppy needs to go to a working home. Likewise I wouldn't want to send the working home the laid back snuggle bug of the litter. Again it's all about matching the right puppy to the right home. That's why those questions are there.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Pan_GSD said:


> matching the dog's personality to the owner's activity level makes sense
> but browsing these breeders' websites almost make me think that if you are just an "average" owner, it's almost as if you're not "good enough" to be owner of that GSD
> just an active person who jogs everyday with an access to backyard pool, playing fetch on the grass, daily walks encountering many different people and their dogs, babies on strollers, eating good, it's almost like "nope, since you're not gonna showcase my litter on a sports event, you ain't good enough", you know what i mean?
> 
> maybe i'm just reading it wrong but i was always curious about that


For some dogs it could be that it just wouldn't be enough for them. Some lines NEED to have a job or they are miserable. Even if it is just simple jobs it helps a lot. Playing fetch if the dog likes to is all well and good, but not all dogs enjoy playing fetch. My dog Codi loves to play fetch(lab/GSD) and will do that all day if I let her. I want to get her more involved than just chasing after a ball though since she has a lot of go-go-go. Adding extra things like having her sit/stay and then hiding the ball and having her find it makes her a lot more focused and isn't so repetitive.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Pan_GSD said:


> matching the dog's personality to the owner's activity level makes sense
> but browsing these breeders' websites almost make me think that if you are just an "average" owner, it's almost as if you're not "good enough" to be owner of that GSD
> just an active person who jogs everyday with an access to backyard pool, playing fetch on the grass, daily walks encountering many different people and their dogs, babies on strollers, eating good, it's almost like "nope, since you're not gonna showcase my litter on a sports event, you ain't good enough", you know what i mean?
> 
> maybe i'm just reading it wrong but i was always curious about that


I think the websites is to showcase themselves. They are advertising. If you see a breeder with a good website, with capable dogs, you'll be inclined to go to a breeder who takes the time and is proud of their work. 
I've never met a breeder who wasn't approachable. Most honestly care about their dogs and where puppies end up. Most would not say you aren't good enough to someone who just wants a pet. They'd want to match you with a dog to give the dog the best possibility in life.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> It is good enough, but as a breeder you need to know that up front to appropriately place the puppy. It's all about matching the right puppy to the right home. I wouldn't want to place a puppy with high drive and a lot of active aggression to a family home with small children. That puppy needs to go to a working home. Likewise I wouldn't want to send the working home the laid back snuggle bug of the litter. Again it's all about matching the right puppy to the right home. That's why those questions are there.


thx for the response
there are many forum members i pay attention to and you are one of them
i actually checked out your website the other day and it only strengthened my curiousity about all those pre-interviews

very impressive pictures, dogs, and the activities that you guys engage in
i'll be honest though i don't think i will ever take part in those types of bite exercises with my dog

i'm just an average dog owner and for the time being my dog seems happy and healthy and i think i give him enough physical stimulation/exercise throughout the day
who knows, maybe one day if i run into a GSD expert in person i may be enticed to take part in one


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> I think the websites is to showcase themselves. They are advertising. If you see a breeder with a good website, with capable dogs, you'll be inclined to go to a breeder who takes the time and is proud of their work.
> I've never met a breeder who wasn't approachable. Most honestly care about their dogs and where puppies end up. Most would not say you aren't good enough to someone who just wants a pet. They'd want to match you with a dog to give the dog the best possibility in life.


true
it was almost as if i was "intimidated" to even express interest in buying one of their dogs because i know i probably won't ever enter any contests since that isn't remotely what i'm interested in
lol


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

And one other aspect to add; if you want to show your dog in conformation, you need to go to someone who shows. You can't get a conformation dog by just picking a breeder where you like the looks of their dogs and they were friendly and told you, yes, you can show my dogs at a dog show. 


If you want to do IPO, you should go to someone who does IPO and can match the right puppy to you. Someone new to doing it might not be the best match to just any puppy that person has, he doesn't need to start out with a puppy who is going to grow into a dog he doesn't have the experience to be able to handle.


If you want to do obedience, you'd do best looking at breeders who do obedience with their dogs. Yes, you can get a good obedience prospect in other places, but someone who does it will be more likely to match you to the right puppy. 


I think everyone else has pretty much covered the questions part for you. Good questions.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Pan_GSD said:


> thx for the response
> there are many forum members i pay attention to and you are one of them
> i actually checked out your website the other day and it only strengthened my curiousity about all those pre-interviews
> 
> ...



Thanks you  On my questionaire, we put that nothing on there is a disqualifying question. It's simply to get to know our buyers better. I would rather keep every puppy in my litter and raise them correctly, than sell them and get them back a few months later messed up because I didn't spend the time to ask the questions in fear of scaring someone away. As a matter of fact, I know it has scared some people away. From my end I want to see people take the effort to ask if I think they will be suitable. I want to see them work a little to get one of my puppies. If they won't put forth the effort to answer some simple questions, then will they put forth the effort to take care of my puppy if an issue arises? Right or wrong, that's kinda how I look at it. 

As far as placement goes. Every litter has an array of temperaments, drive levels and so on. For example, my litter is only just over a week old, but there are already two feisty girls that as of now will not be going to pet homes. Two that seem mid pack, and two that seem more laid back as far as this litter goes. Ultimately I won't know anything until they get older, but this is what I'm seeing on the day to day with them. Yes my wife and I do a lot with our dogs. I don't put a ton on the website, 1) my wife does most the website stuff, 2) We try and keep the website simple and easy to follow. But if you look at my FB page, then you'd see that my dogs probably spend more time snuggling on the couch than working. So for me this is a key factor. Because we do so much with our dogs, we need that balance. For us that is key. So again, there is nothing wrong with an active pet home, as long as there is the right puppy for that home. That's why the questions are there.

I hope all this makes sense. I try and cram a lot in on my lunch breaks lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Pan_GSD said:


> im curious
> this is not a rhetorical question but why does it matter what the owner intends to "do" with the dog?
> i was checking out websites by respectable breeders and they all have these questionnaires asking the potential buyer what they intend to do with the dog, such as dog sport, protection, etc etc
> 
> ...


That is a good question to ask. Breeders breed dogs with certain characteristics and abilities. Their dogs are healthiest and live up to their best potentials when they are able to do what they are bred to do. They also want their dogs to go to homes where they won't have behavior problems and won't end up in a shelter or given back. So a WL breeder with high drive, high energy dogs will look for homes where their dogs will be worked, will get enough exercise and where the owner is more likely to keep them. A tired trained dog is a better behaved dog. Those are the good breeders. A BYB won't care, they just want the money.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Pan_GSD said:


> thx for the response
> there are many forum members i pay attention to and you are one of them
> i actually checked out your website the other day and it only strengthened my curiousity about all those pre-interviews
> 
> ...


There are a lot of us here who are similar to you. I am training my older puppy and would like to title him, but I won't be devastated if I don't. My goal is to keep him engaged, active, physically and mentally tired. I change up what I do with him. Some days I work on perfect heeling and focus or other obedience, other days we just do frisbee or hiding treats for him to sniff out. I also give him a lot of daily exercise with my other dog. He is from a breeder who specializes in scent dogs for working situations, but also has some pet quality dogs in every litter. She sells the highest drive dogs to law enforcement or IPO homes, the rest go to pet homes. I have no interest in PP or IPO so our breeder knew up front not to sell me one.

Something else I figured out is that she knows her lines very well but she imports new studs. She wants to know which of her lines is titling to know if the puppies she is currently breeding are still turning out up to her standards when she adds in new genes. So there is a scientific purpose for selling a number of her dogs to working homes.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> From my end I want to see people take the effort to ask if I think they will be suitable. I want to see them work a little to get one of my puppies. If they won't put forth the effort to answer some simple questions, then will they put forth the effort to take care of my puppy if an issue arises? Right or wrong, that's kinda how I look at it.


i can't disagree with that :wink2:
i know you started your first litter, i hope everything goes well and hope your breeding business flourishes



LuvShepherds said:


> There are a lot of us here who are similar to you. I am training my older puppy and would like to title him, but I won't be devastated if I don't. My goal is to keep him engaged, active, physically and mentally tired. I change up what I do with him. Some days I work on perfect heeling and focus or other obedience, other days we just do frisbee or hiding treats for him to sniff out. I also give him a lot of daily exercise with my other dog. He is from a breeder who specializes in scent dogs for working situations, but also has some pet quality dogs in every litter. She sells the highest drive dogs to law enforcement or IPO homes, the rest go to pet homes. I have no interest in PP or IPO so our breeder knew up front not to sell me one.
> 
> Something else I figured out is that she knows her lines very well but she imports new studs. She wants to know which of her lines is titling to know if the puppies she is currently breeding are still turning out up to her standards when she adds in new genes. So there is a scientific purpose for selling a number of her dogs to working homes.


i have alot to learn
when i was looking for a dog, i actually preferred a smaller-medium sized dogs like corgis or beagles
but i could have settled for ANY type of dog, really. i just wanted a 4 legged companion that i could run with at the parks or the beach
only reason i ended up with a GSD is through a coworker whose uncle was a breeder

as with anything in life, an interest leads to a hobby, and a hobby leads to passion, and passion might lead to an actual job (job as in actively training the dog for the purpose of winning contests and titles)
i have no desire to do that but you never know


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Pan_GSD said:


> i can't disagree with that :wink2:
> i know you started your first litter, i hope everything goes well and hope your breeding business flourishes
> 
> 
> ...


You might change your mind if you hang out here long enough. Start with basic obedience and see how your dog does. If you do well, look into Rally or Agility or intermediate obedience. Your dog will let you know if he likes it. Some do, some don't. It can be fun if you both enjoy it. Most people quit after their dog is trained well enough for their lifestyles. You see more sport and working owners on this forum because people look for others who enjoy the same dog sports they do. If you have a local dog club with options, you could find a new interest.


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just curious, if one were to want GSDs as ranch dogs (general watch dogs, companions, and occasional help moving some animals around), should one look for herding lines? Would those be a good fit? Do herding lines even exist in the GSD anymore?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Honeybee1999 said:


> Just curious, if one were to want GSDs as ranch dogs (general watch dogs, companions, and occasional help moving some animals around), should one look for herding lines? Would those be a good fit? Do herding lines even exist in the GSD anymore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Go back to page one --- 

your third kennel do use their dogs to work around the farm.
third one looks interesting. 
they work their dogs!!!
they breed with some goal that is not just a saleable pup -- they breed to replace dogs used on their farm 
including a good looking little pup who is their next farm-hand dog


taken from their web site quote "
"We bred Titus and Turquoise so that we could keep a male (neutered) to become our new Full Time Farm/Ranch Dog here in NW SD."

\


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Pan_GSD said:


> matching the dog's personality to the owner's activity level makes sense
> but browsing these breeders' websites almost make me think that if you are just an "average" owner, it's almost as if you're not "good enough" to be owner of that GSD
> just an active person who jogs everyday with an access to backyard pool, playing fetch on the grass, daily walks encountering many different people and their dogs, babies on strollers, eating good, it's almost like "nope, since you're not gonna showcase my litter on a sports event, you ain't good enough", you know what i mean?





mycobraracr said:


> As far as placement goes. Every litter has an array of temperaments, drive levels and so on. For example, my litter is only just over a week old, but there are already two feisty girls that as of now will not be going to pet homes. Two that seem mid pack, and two that seem more laid back as far as this litter goes. Ultimately I won't know anything until they get older, but this is what I'm seeing on the day to day with them. Yes my wife and I do a lot with our dogs. I don't put a ton on the website, 1) my wife does most the website stuff, 2) We try and keep the website simple and easy to follow. But if you look at my FB page, then you'd see that my dogs probably spend more time snuggling on the couch than working. So for me this is a key factor. Because we do so much with our dogs, we need that balance. For us that is key. So again, there is nothing wrong with an active pet home, as long as there is the right puppy for that home.


^What he said.  We've always been a "active pet home" up until Halo, our first working line dog. And honestly, although she can be a drivey little beast she is also a couch cuddler and I think she would have been perfectly happy going on hikes and swimming at the beach. When we got her I knew I was interested in pursuing a sport with her, at least for fun if not in a serious way. And once I took a flyball class it was clear that was her sport, no need to look any further! She has a terrific off switch and is very easy to live with around the house. One of her littermates is a SAR dog on the East Coast, she has littermates who are doing IPO, and she has several half siblings (same sire, different dams) who are working police dogs - quite a range of temperaments there. Her breeder had her listed as being appropriate for either an active pet home or a working home and I think she would have done well with either scenario.

During the work week our dogs don't get all that much exercise so we'd make up for that on the weekends, and they aren't driving us nuts bouncing off the walls even though they don't get hard exercise every day. I also take lots of obedience classes for the first year or more. Even though I've been racing Halo in flyball for 4-1/2 years, she is primarily a companion dog, like Keefer is. As Jeremy mentioned in his post above, balance is important. I want enough drive to do well in my chosen sport but I also need a dog I can live with. The more questions a breeder asks, the more information I provide, the better chance that I get a puppy that fits my needs. In the 30 years we've had GSDs none of them have had any trouble adapting to the lifestyle we're able to provide for them, and we've never had an issue with a breeder turning us down because we weren't doing "something" with our dogs. In fact, Dena and Keefer's breeder once told me she couldn't imagine a better home for her puppies.


----------

